# stick figure kitty needs good home cooking & lots of lov



## catnapt (Sep 15, 2003)

please check out his photo and profile at:

http://www.petfinder.com/pet.cgi?action ... ow=0&tmpl=

he's a real sweetie and deserves to spend his golden years in a warm spot of sunshine on your rug or snuggled up in bed with you.

please, pass the word about Reynold! he needs to go home!
thanks


----------

